# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Sources in Saudi Arabia

## midozy

Hi all, this is my first post ever. Just wanted to share some experience about Sources in KSA Saudi Arabia. I have lived here for about 12 years now and back to training for the last 4 years. its been nightmare to get legit gear. All sources mainly under dosed or crap. until 3 months ago when I found a source that's legit. after using for 3 months met blood work is spot on. The gains are insane and no PIP, no reactions and its heaven to use again. I was about to give up thinking man I am old now to use gear again. 

moral of the story: keep looking and you will eventually get the good stuff. just be careful what you inject in your body cuz its not fun dealing with PIP and infections. 

anyway these are my 2 cents.

PS find a good trainer cuz most are just commercial trainers who give the same routines for everyone regardless the goal.

just some before and after pics to show progress:

----------


## XnavyHMCS

I am PMing you NOW.....

----------


## midozy

Replied in pm

----------


## XnavyHMCS

Hey bro, comms via PM...???

----------


## StacyRasmussen

> Hi all, this is my first post ever. Just wanted to share some experience about Sources in KSA Saudi Arabia. I have lived here for about 12 years now and back to training for the last 4 years. its been nightmare to get legit gear. All sources mainly under dosed or crap. until 3 months ago when I found a source that's legit. after using for 3 months met blood work is spot on. The gains are insane and no PIP, no reactions and its heaven to use again. I was about to give up thinking man I am old now to use gear again. 
> 
> moral of the story: keep looking and you will eventually get the good stuff. just be careful what you inject in your body cuz its not fun dealing with PIP and infections. 
> 
> anyway these are my 2 cents.
> 
> PS find a good trainer cuz most are just commercial trainers who give the same routines for everyone regardless the goal.
> 
> just some before and after pics to show progress:


wow!!! that's great. I have been troubled for a long time because I want a cv writing company but I want TopCV.co.uk Review вЂў Client testimonials. But I am not getting good company anywhere, can you recommend me any site.

----------

